# NAMM 2013... What are you MOST looking forward to???



## Manurack (Dec 27, 2012)

NAMM 2013 is coming very soon! What are you looking forward to???

I'm looking forward to Willie Adler's new signature pickups with Seymour Duncan 
I'm also stoked to see Mark Morton's new Dominion models, hopefully a full bodied mahogany guitar like Mark's new Dominion Pro Series!






Looking forward to Schecter AMPLIFICATION!!!





ESP 2013 Eclipses   





and SO MUCH MORE!!! HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE


----------



## Chuck (Dec 27, 2012)

Looking forward to what else Line6 and Ibanez announce


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 27, 2012)

ESP (Elite line and whatever else is coming), Ibanez (new Universe models), Schecter (hopefully more baritone 8 strings), and Randall (everything ).


----------



## technomancer (Dec 27, 2012)

Pretty much the only thing I'm really interested in are the new amps from Randall based on Fortin's designs and maybe seeing if any new interesting pedals come out. 99.99% of my guitar needs are covered by KxK, so that side of NAMM doesn't interest me that much anymore


----------



## Floppystrings (Dec 27, 2012)

Hopefully a Schecter USA 7-string line.

And new MIJ Universe models.

I wish EMG would come out with some more new 7 and 8 string pickups, same with Seymour Duncan blackouts.

Just more options similar to stuff I already use.


----------



## jonajon91 (Dec 27, 2012)

some crazy extended range basses would be nice from conkin or jerzy Drozd, or some new eight string guitars announced, like tosin's signature.


----------



## celticelk (Dec 27, 2012)

Hoping for a loop pedal from Eventide. Other than that, just looking to be surprised by cool stuff.


----------



## Indigenous (Dec 27, 2012)

Strandberg's stuff, especially the EndurNeck. I plan on having that neck on my custom being built right now, and he's planning on releasing a kit so that any luthier can copy his design for it. He said it should be done after the holidays, so I'm quite excited.


----------



## 3074326 (Dec 27, 2012)

Something different that I actually like for once (hopefully)


----------



## vinniemallet (Dec 27, 2012)

anynews for music man? We gonna have another anniversary model for 2013?


----------



## piggins411 (Dec 27, 2012)

I'll be interested to see Chris Letchford's new signature


----------



## Church2224 (Dec 27, 2012)

piggins411 said:


> I'll be interested to see Chris Letchford's new signature



Who is making his signature guitar? 

Anyway, for me-

ESP- LTD Elites and the new ESPs that are coming out, not sure which ESPs are coming out besides a couple of sig models, but we will see
Jackson- the new 7 and 8 string USA Select models 
Schecter- USA Production models 
PRS- Anything 
Ibanez- Hoping to see some new RG Prestige models with mahogany bodies and maple tops, and new J Customs


----------



## TheAmercanLow (Dec 27, 2012)

^ Yeah i wanna see what his signature model turns out to be. Also whatever Ibanez and Mesa announce.


----------



## leonardo7 (Dec 27, 2012)

Fugly Jackson Santana 7's and 8's


----------



## themike (Dec 27, 2012)

Church2224 said:


> Who is making his signature guitar?



Hopefully someone who is impeccable at bookmatching


----------



## Church2224 (Dec 27, 2012)

leonardo7 said:


> Fugly Jackson Santana 7's and 8's



I think they look sweet, the look like that orange 7 you had and I thought that thing was awesome


----------



## Adrian-XI (Dec 27, 2012)

Hoping to hear about the EBMM JP Stallion.


----------



## Church2224 (Dec 27, 2012)

th3m1ke said:


> Hopefully someone who is impeccable at bookmatching



Hopefully Jackson then!


----------



## djpharoah (Dec 27, 2012)

Any awesome Jackson CS 7 - otherwise nothing really.


----------



## leonardo7 (Dec 27, 2012)

Church2224 said:


> I think they look sweet, the look like that orange 7 you had and I thought that thing was awesome



That thing was totally incredible! I loved that guitar. The fretwork and sustain was totally unreal. Most people who posted on it didn't seem to like it though, which is weird. Same with the Ron Thorn inlay purple/red quilt one, that thing was insane!! I guess the yellow 8 is mainly the one Im referring to, but even that one was interesting in its own way I guess. I just really hope the new 8 isn't 25.5" like the purple Warrior and Gray Soloist were.


----------



## Church2224 (Dec 27, 2012)

leonardo7 said:


> That thing was totally incredible! I loved that guitar. The fretwork and sustain was totally unreal. Most people who posted on it didn't seem to like it though, which is weird. Same with the Ron Thorn inlay purple/red quilt one, that thing was insane!! I guess the yellow 8 is mainly the one Im referring to, but even that one was interesting in its own way I guess. I just really hope the new 8 isn't 25.5" like the purple Warrior and Gray Soloist were.



Yeah I am liking the new body style, I think it looks good for 7 and 8 strings. I think they might be 26.5 or 27 inch scale length from what I hear, I could be wrong.


----------



## noise in my mind (Dec 27, 2012)

I really hope carvin makes a 27 scale 7 string!


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Dec 27, 2012)

RANDALL RANDALL RANDALL RANDALL RANDALL RANDALL RANDALL


----------



## signalgrey (Dec 27, 2012)

i want to see what Orange is planning on announcing.


----------



## piggins411 (Dec 27, 2012)

Church2224 said:


> Who is making his signature guitar?



As of a week or two ago, he hasn't said


----------



## jwade (Dec 28, 2012)

Definitely looking forward to seeing what the new Ibanez Universe stuff will be like.

Hoping for a Gibson SG baritone or 7 string, a PRS baritone 7 string, and a new Orange Thunder/Rockerverb-like amp with a direct line out for recording and whatnot.


----------



## leonardo7 (Dec 28, 2012)

piggins411 said:


> As of a week or two ago, he hasn't said



I too can't wait to find this out. Its probably gonna be either Jackson, Suhr, or EBMM. My money is on Suhr


----------



## mikernaut (Dec 28, 2012)

Super Epic pic stories showing all the new stuffs! and maybe some booth babes.

Also to see how many new Jackson CS's Alain buys


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Dec 28, 2012)

passive sized emg 7's and 8's. schecter, esp, and I like looking at all the new guitars really.


----------



## Polythoral (Dec 28, 2012)

leonardo7 said:


> I too can't wait to find this out. Its probably gonna be either Jackson, Suhr, or EBMM. My money is on Suhr



I believe I remember Chris saying that his signature would have semi custom specs for those who order them, though. I don't think any of those do that with signature model orders do they?


----------



## Aztec (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm actually really looking forward to these Schecter amps.


----------



## Don Vito (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm hoping to see more EMGs,abalone, and Black Cherry finishes.

I want to taste SSO's tears of disappointment.


----------



## Zado (Dec 28, 2012)

mmm Schecter amps,schecter usa made strats,Esp standard stuff,something new from mark cameron


----------



## Polythoral (Dec 28, 2012)

kennedyblake said:


> I'm hoping to see more EMGs,abalone, and Black Cherry finishes.
> 
> I want to taste SSO's tears of disappointment.



'Even the Shecter amps ended up being black cherry and abalone! WHY GOD WHY?!'


----------



## Loomer (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm looking forward to finally hearing about those Iron Label guitars from Ibanez. Most of all if they actually do exist.


----------



## Lycanthropy1313 (Dec 28, 2012)

Jackson, ESP, Line 6 (not expecting much, i think they're still toying with the HD...who knows, maybe HD2.0?), Suhr, Orange, really everything. I Fucking Love NAMM!  Oh, and I got a happy NGD fo' Christmas...gonna have to make a thread for that...


----------



## kamello (Dec 28, 2012)

kennedyblake said:


> I'm hoping to see more EMGs,abalone, and Black Cherry finishes.
> 
> I want to taste SSO's tears of disappointment.



 you forgot to add locking tremolos too!


anyways, I would kill to see the Iceman again......and if they make it a seven  (thing wich probably won't happen atleast in a few decades...)


----------



## Manurack (Dec 28, 2012)

kamello said:


> you forgot to add locking tremolos too!
> 
> 
> anyways, I would kill to see the Iceman again......and if they make it a seven  (thing wich probably won't happen atleast in a few decades...)



Order a custom Iceman 7 string and you'll spark an inspiration for the demand of Iceman 7 strings! It might work


----------



## narad (Dec 28, 2012)

Have there been any hints of a vamped up Schaller hannes line? I was hoping we'd have a 7-string version by the time a custom build is set to start.


----------



## Alcoholocaust (Dec 28, 2012)

Wish I could go to NAMM... REALLY looking forward to see what Randall has in store for 2013 (Fortin designed)


----------



## Decipher (Dec 28, 2012)

-Rivera: Always curious what they have up their sleeve. My #1 amp brand of choice!
-Ibanez: #1 guitar brand of choice so I'm always watching to see what they release. Can't wait for the new Universes and Munky sig. I'm in the market for a new 7 or 8 so I wanna see what Ibanez brings to the table this year before I put a deposit down on something.
-Randall: The new Fortin designed line. VERY interested to see what comes out as the Satan looks/sounds amazing.
-EMG: Passive housed 7 string pickups. 
-Evidence Audio: new solderless VERY low profile jacks. These things take up less room than a thumb tack. Awaiting details.....
-MXR: Always look forward to new pedals.


----------



## TheFashel12 (Dec 28, 2012)

leonardo7 said:


> I too can't wait to find this out. Its probably gonna be either Jackson, Suhr, or EBMM. My money is on Suhr



I don't think its going to be a Suhr , since I saw some where that he said he preferred his strandberg* over his Suhr by a good bit . I don't think someone who will be promoting a brand would say something like that . Just my 2 cents .
I also saw somewhere that he said he might not be able to use his Suhr anymore because of the signature . Anyways super excited to see what its gonna be , I think Jackson ! Could even be a Strictly 7 Boden signature ???


----------



## Phlegethon (Dec 28, 2012)

I'd like for emg to release the 57 and 66 in passive sized 7 and 8 string format. the fact that emg doesn't make a more "traditional" voiced ERG pickup is one of the biggest reasons I keep my 7321 with passives (liking the current passives and emg's mandatory routing are the others in no order)


----------



## danger5oh (Dec 28, 2012)

I know he doesn't play 7's, but I would love to see a 7 string EMG Het set. And the LTD Elite line sounds promising. Also, Gibson seems to be finally releasing guitars that people are actually somewhat interested in.


----------



## Manurack (Dec 28, 2012)

danger5oh said:


> _I know he doesn't play 7's,_ but I would love to see a 7 string EMG Het set. And the LTD Elite line sounds promising. Also, Gibson seems to be finally releasing guitars that people are actually somewhat interested in.



Small exception  I believe thats an LTD F model


----------



## MetalBuddah (Dec 28, 2012)

Adrian-XI said:


> Hoping to hear about the EBMM JP Stallion.



^This. It has been awfully quiet about that guitar lately. Maybe the curtains will be pulled back and we will see it finally


I am really looking forward to all of the new Ibanez models that are being launched in 2013, especially the rumored addition to the UV line.


----------



## leonardo7 (Dec 28, 2012)

Polythoral said:


> I believe I remember Chris saying that his signature would have semi custom specs for those who order them, though. I don't think any of those do that with signature model orders do they?





TheFashel12 said:


> I don't think its going to be a Suhr , since I saw some where that he said he preferred his strandberg* over his Suhr by a good bit . I don't think someone who will be promoting a brand would say something like that . Just my 2 cents .
> I also saw somewhere that he said he might not be able to use his Suhr anymore because of the signature . Anyways super excited to see what its gonna be , I think Jackson ! Could even be a Strictly 7 Boden signature ???



Then its got to be a Strictly 7 

We will just have to wait and see


----------



## Webmaestro (Dec 28, 2012)

*Ibanez:* New MIJ 7 and 8 string models. ONLY interested in MIJ, otherwise I'll stick to the used market.

*Line 6:* Hoping they release a rack unit that's in a higher category than the HD Pro. I love my HD Pro, but would like something with a lot more processing power (somewhere well above the current HD Pro, but not quite on the level of the Axe FX).


----------



## Church2224 (Dec 28, 2012)

leonardo7 said:


> Then its got to be a Strictly 7
> 
> We will just have to wait and see



Count me out then...Dammit I was hoping for the Suhr or Jackson!


----------



## technomancer (Dec 28, 2012)

Polythoral said:


> 'Even the Shecter amps ended up being black cherry and abalone! WHY GOD WHY?!'



Beat me to it 



leonardo7 said:


> Then its got to be a Strictly 7
> 
> We will just have to wait and see



Thus the reason I'm free from GAS for it


----------



## IAMLORDVADER (Dec 28, 2012)

THIS


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm also wanting to see if ESP releases another Michael Wilton sig.


----------



## Polythoral (Dec 28, 2012)

leonardo7 said:


> Then its got to be a Strictly 7
> 
> We will just have to wait and see



I was thinking MAYBE POSSIBLY it could be Acacia, because Acacia has long rumored doing semi-production style stuff and already has what they consider signature models for Joe from Within The Ruins. Having seen the guitar they did for him though it seems unlikely.. 

Unless possibly the blue one they posted up recently is secretly going to be his. It looks very much his style and they never said it was for anyone as of yet, and they did give pricing for one of the exact type.

But I also know there's supposed to be an inlay (that I will not discuss) on the signature, which is not present on either.



Also, I do not think Chris would go S7. I believe I've heard him make statements against S7 before.

IT'S SUCH A CONUNDRUM.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 28, 2012)

Polythoral said:


> Also, I do not think Chris would go S7. I believe I've heard him make statements against S7 before.
> 
> IT'S SUCH A CONUNDRUM.



It's a CARVIN DUNH DUNH DUNH!!!!


----------



## FireInside (Dec 28, 2012)

So, I am hearing Fractal doesn't do NAMM??? I was hoping to finally try an Axe out. Any truth to this?


----------



## technomancer (Dec 28, 2012)

FireInside said:


> So, I am hearing Fractal doesn't do NAMM??? I was hoping to finally try an Axe out. Any truth to this?



Unless they've changed it up they don't do NAMM as they don't use dealers and are direct sale only.


----------



## HaloHat (Dec 28, 2012)

Going to happen
1. Carvin 27" scale 7 strings. I finally get to order a 7 string Carvin whoo hoo. Love dem options  
[maybe some 6 string 27" scale choices too?]

Wish it would happen
1. More 7 string Carvin body choices [w/ 27" option] 
X220 [with a reverse body option, would look 100x better]
CS single cut
SC90

2. Mini version of the X100B amp. Full features + MIDI please.

3. A Carvin USA 7 string Acoustic-Electric

4. Hoping the rumored Yamaha effects/simulator product is a reasonable Axe Fx II challenger. More affordable with foot controller. Hell, i dont care who makes one haha. Probably gonna just have to pay up I suppose lol.


----------



## Polythoral (Dec 28, 2012)

FireInside said:


> So, I am hearing Fractal doesn't do NAMM??? I was hoping to finally try an Axe out. Any truth to this?



I'm sure it's quite possible you'll be able to find an Axe FX unit around the place though to try.


----------



## leonardo7 (Dec 28, 2012)

HaloHat said:


> Going to happen
> 1. Carvin 27" scale 7 strings. I finally get to order a 7 string Carvin whoo hoo. Love dem options
> [maybe some 6 string 27" scale choices too?]
> 
> ...



Sometimes people make assumptions based on misreading a thread. How do you know that 27" Carvin 7 strings are happening at NAMM if I may ask?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 28, 2012)

leonardo7 said:


> Sometimes people make assumptions based on misreading a thread. How do you know that 27" Carvin 7 strings are happening at NAMM if I may ask?



They may not be shown at NAMM, but the Carvin FB admin replied to someone's comment and said that they're going to make a baritone 7 string.


----------



## leonardo7 (Dec 28, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> They may not be shown at NAMM, but the Carvin FB admin replied to someone's comment and said that they're going to make a baritone 7 string.



I definitely saw that thread too! Pretty exciting!

I just wanted to know if he has some other info that might be new. This is a NAMM thread and he made it seem like his understanding is that 27" Carvins will be appearing at NAMM which I have heard nothing about


----------



## AscendingMatt (Dec 28, 2012)

piggins411 said:


> I'll be interested to see Chris Letchford's new signature



i may or may not know but im not aloud to say


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 28, 2012)

AscendingMatt said:


> i may or may not know but im not aloud to say



So, you're allowed to tell us, then?


----------



## AscendingMatt (Dec 28, 2012)

I wish I could but I really can't


----------



## StevenC (Dec 28, 2012)

I would really love Chris' signature to be his Artinger. Wishful thinking, but that is a beautiful guitar. Failing that, I might buy a Jackson USA Chris Letchford guitar, if that's what it is.

STS are about my favourite band, so I want to want this guitar.


----------



## AscendingMatt (Dec 28, 2012)

^im with u on that 100%. If the price is right on his sig I'm getting one too! Ill tell u it's not the Jackson tho


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Dec 28, 2012)

AscendingMatt said:


> ^im with u on that 100%. If the price is right on his sig I'm getting one too! Ill tell u it's not the Jackson tho



Well, I figured that if it was Jackson, my college kid budget wouldn't be able to get it for years. Buuut an S7 would be doable, but only because of the semi custom option. I'm hopeful though that it'll be worthwhile and awesome.


----------



## AscendingMatt (Dec 28, 2012)

It's not an s7 either


----------



## Church2224 (Dec 28, 2012)

AscendingMatt said:


> It's not an s7 either



Is it a Suhr?!?!?!


----------



## Polythoral (Dec 28, 2012)

Church2224 said:


> Is it a Suhr?!?!?!



LETS JUST KNOCK DOWN EVERY POSSIBLE OPTION ONE BY ONE, WE'LL KNOW SOON ENOUGH.

I still am standing by Acacia for now, it's the only thing I can think of that'd make sense at this point.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Dec 28, 2012)

That'd be a pretty huge deal for Acacia if it is them.


----------



## Polythoral (Dec 28, 2012)

Captain Butterscotch said:


> That'd be a pretty huge deal for Acacia if it is them.



Yeah, it seems unlikely, but I dunno. Like I said earlier, Acacia has a few times mentioned doing somewhat production style stuff, and they were supposed to start with the sigs that Joe from Within The Ruins (who are technically a bigger band than STS, though maybe not with the custom guitar crowd) got and they were to have semi customizable specs, and I know Chris (as well as Mark of STS) have gotten Acacias recently... *shrug*


----------



## JosephAOI (Dec 29, 2012)

Chris Letchford's Signature, the Music Man Sterling JP7, anything Ibanez decides to release, and I'm quite curious about Tosin's sig.


----------



## Krigloch the Furious (Dec 29, 2012)

interested in what Randall is doing
will Digitech ever make another GSP???


----------



## JoeyBTL (Dec 29, 2012)

I'd be very surprised if Letchfords sig wasn't a Strandberg. I just saw him recently answer some Formspring question about how his Strandberg is his favorite guitar out of all his customs. If he's getting a signature guitar from someone I wouldn't assume that he would say a different company is his favorite.


----------



## JoeyBTL (Dec 29, 2012)

I'd be very surprised if Letchfords sig wasn't a Strandberg. I just saw him recently answer some Formspring question about how his Strandberg is his favorite guitar out of all his customs. If he's getting a signature guitar from someone I wouldn't assume that he would say a different company is his favorite.


----------



## Polythoral (Dec 29, 2012)

JoeyBTL said:


> I'd be very surprised if Letchfords sig wasn't a Strandberg. I just saw him recently answer some Formspring question about how his Strandberg is his favorite guitar out of all his customs. If he's getting a signature guitar from someone I wouldn't assume that he would say a different company is his favorite.



Wonder if they'd be produced by S7/Boden stuff then. I find it hard to imagine Strandberg doing semi customs.


----------



## JosephAOI (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm like 90% sure it's the Jackson.


----------



## Polythoral (Dec 29, 2012)

Edit: Changed my mind, don't want to spoil the surprise after all, haha.


----------



## TheFashel12 (Dec 29, 2012)

This has become the "Guess who's making Chris Letchford's signature guitar" thread


----------



## HaloHat (Dec 29, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> They may not be shown at NAMM, but the Carvin FB admin replied to someone's comment and said that they're going to make a baritone 7 string.



^ This. Sorry, I should have said that differently. Carvin said they would NOT have the 27" 7's for sale till sometime after NAMM 2013. Same with the 8 string CT.

I got excited because I have been waiting for going on 5 years for Carvin to do this lol. I should have been more specific about when it would happen. They actually could be shown at NAMM, but Carvin made it clear they would not be in production till later in the year 2013.


----------



## Loomer (Dec 29, 2012)

Forgot to add: I'm hoping big time for more single-hum hardtails across the board.


----------



## jordanky (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm stoked about the trip in general, as it's my first time getting to go. As far as product goes, I'm more excited about playing around with a shit ton of pedals from small builders, and I can't wait to check out the Acacia booth after seeing some of the builds on here.


----------



## Don Vito (Dec 29, 2012)

Loomer said:


> Forgot to add: I'm hoping big time for more single-hum hardtails across the board.


 

In other news, .....not happening.


----------



## kris_jammage (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm looking forward to the new Ibanez and ESP lines as well as Randell amps. Also hoping for big updates from Seymour Duncan on passive 7 and 8 string pickups.


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm looking forward to some new Ibbys and new Jacksons. I'm also waiting for Black Hawk-styled SD pickups


----------



## leonardo7 (Jan 3, 2013)

JoeyBTL said:


> I'd be very surprised if Letchfords sig wasn't a Strandberg. I just saw him recently answer some Formspring question about how his Strandberg is his favorite guitar out of all his customs. If he's getting a signature guitar from someone I wouldn't assume that he would say a different company is his favorite.



Jackson wanted it badly but Letchford sig is definitely a Strandberg.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 3, 2013)

ESP LTD SCT-607B.
Nuff said.


----------



## will_shred (Jan 3, 2013)

I hope ENGL has something pretty to show...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 3, 2013)

will_shred said:


> I hope ENGL has something pretty to show...



They'll have an amp called the "Modern" that does Marshall Plexi and Fender Bassman tones.


----------



## Enter Paradox (Jan 3, 2013)

NAMM 13 ehh.. although sitting far away in the land of not-so-interesting music- and gearwise, I hope for great news and updates from the industry players 

Would love to see these:

EBMM JP Stallion as mentioned before
that Fortin Pedal Amp
new MXR pedals (man I hope they make a tuner too!)

Wishful thinking, what I hope they'll bring back:

RGA121/321 series ! and make them in 7 string version as well !
Stef 7 -- the green monster ! and make some limited edition finishes like Stef's own


----------



## traditional (Jan 3, 2013)

Definitely the new ESP's and the Randall's (both the Natas and Meathead will be mine).


----------



## Ocara-Jacob (Jan 3, 2013)

Everything Ibanez


----------



## Adrian-XI (Jan 4, 2013)

This is gonna be an expensive year for me...


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 4, 2013)

Looking forward to more dramatic price increases so that my gear might become worth more


----------



## petereanima (Jan 4, 2013)

Hopefully some higher priced Ibanez 7string...basswood, Ibby-pickups, fugly finish...can't wait!


----------



## Loomer (Jan 4, 2013)

Well, I've just seen the new Gibsons. Predictably dull but at least no Firebird X shenanigans. 

Ibanez has gone above and beyond what I even dared expect this year, so all I can really hope for, is a Jim Root signature Jazzmaster from Fender. I REAAAALLLLLYYYYY want one of those.


----------



## Curt (Jan 4, 2013)

Everything! 

But specifically, the sterling JP70. Just to hold me over while I save for a EBMM JP7. Played a tangerine pearl JP6, fell in love.

Also, anything carvin, seymour duncan, and ESP put out.


On a side note, my wish is for peavey to release a 6588(6505 with KT88's) Used to run that through in a TSE amp sim, twas perfect. Alas, pipe dreams lead me further into GAS overload.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jan 4, 2013)

Another thing I forgot to add from my original post....

Schecter USA line
Schecter amps (not buying a tube amp again anytime soon but I am just so curious)


----------



## themike (Jan 4, 2013)

Curious about the Fortin Randall amps for sure. I never really dug Randalls production stuff (aside from the Module Preamp) but Fortin is the king of kings. 

Also curious to see the Schecter USA series.

Also wondering if Kemper will be there/debut the rackmount profiler.


----------



## Curt (Jan 4, 2013)

Kemper rackmount would be great.


----------



## firegardenmusic (Jan 4, 2013)

Probably AXE FX III not sure if its coming up or not.


----------



## Miek (Jan 4, 2013)

A price drop and modern, thin, flatter radius necks on the Fender cabronitas.

It's okay if I want something that's not going to happen, right??


----------



## Compton (Jan 4, 2013)

firegardenmusic said:


> Probably AXE FX III not sure if its coming up or not.



I sincerely doubt they would be releasing another Axe Fx considering all the new firmware updates they can roll out.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 4, 2013)

^^
Why not, look at all the suckers who jumped out to buy II when by all accounts there Ultras were already the best thing ever twice? Fractal can milk 'upgrade hell'.



Nothing I have heard about at NAMM has caught my interest, yet.


----------



## Decipher (Jan 4, 2013)

I highly doubt Fractal Audio will debut anything new @ NAMM as IIRC they don't showcase there. THey just release their products when they're ready. Cliff has said in the past they were working on an effects based floor product so I'm sure we'll see that before the inevitable Axe III haha.

Brad King (Rig-Talk moderator and Kemper distributor) has said that Kemper's still a ways away from the Rackmount unit (later this year maybe he said). There's specualtion afoot of a possible MIDI floorboard? Nothing I've seen to support this rumor.


----------



## leonardo7 (Jan 4, 2013)

Decipher said:


> I highly doubt Fractal Audio will debut anything new @ NAMM as IIRC they don't showcase there. THey just release their products when they're ready. Cliff has said in the past they were working on an effects based floor product so I'm sure we'll see that before the inevitable Axe III haha.
> 
> Brad King (Rig-Talk moderator and Kemper distributor) has said that Kemper's still a ways away from the Rackmount unit (later this year maybe he said). There's specualtion afoot of a possible MIDI floorboard? Nothing I've seen to support this rumor.



It would definitely be bad business for Kemper to release a rack mount unit while the current units are still selling like crazy! Better to wait a while and let everyone spend cash on the current unit, then drop the new one


----------



## DaddleCecapitation (Jan 18, 2013)

Since NAMM is one week away, I'd like to say I'm looking forward to Washburn's display because I enjoy feeding off of soul-crushing sadness and disappointment


----------



## as_i_am (Jan 18, 2013)

Chris Letchfords' sig announced:

Timeline Photos | Facebook


----------



## celticelk (Jan 18, 2013)

leonardo7 said:


> It would definitely be bad business for Kemper to release a rack mount unit while the current units are still selling like crazy! Better to wait a while and let everyone spend cash on the current unit, then drop the new one



Guess they didn't feel the same way....
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/224642-kemper-profiler-rack-announced.html


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 18, 2013)

firegardenmusic said:


> Probably AXE FX III not sure if its coming up or not.


The axe II is barely 18 months old and yet full of potential. If FAS was to release a new product I'm pretty sure it wouldn't be an axe III given its life cycle that I guess would be 5 years or so.


----------



## vanhendrix (Jan 18, 2013)

The engl lunchbox amp clearly wins this thread.


----------



## Zado (Jan 18, 2013)

I just hear that Masotti will partecipate at namm,Hall A Stand 6855.

I suggest everyone who's going to give a look,some of the most amazing italian amps are made by those guys


----------



## AscendingMatt (Jan 18, 2013)

Timeline Photos | Facebook

I knew it


----------



## JosephAOI (Jan 18, 2013)

^Bummed about that. I was really hoping for his purple Jackson. Man, 2013 is just a bad year for signature guitars apparently.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Jan 18, 2013)

The things I haven't seen yet


----------



## AscendingMatt (Jan 18, 2013)

JosephAOI said:


> ^Bummed about that. I was really hoping for his purple Jackson. Man, 2013 is just a bad year for signature guitars apparently.



me too. but i still really dig the strandberg


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jan 18, 2013)

Honestly, I can guarantee I'm the only one looking forward to the new BC Rich's, they won't even let us have a teaser. Hoping for some more erg's, some baritones, and (wishful thinking) an 8-string JR V/Speed V.


----------



## Don Vito (Jan 18, 2013)

sniperfreak223 said:


> Honestly, I can guarantee I'm the only one looking forward to the new BC Rich's.


Nope! They're 2012 lineup was so good, I can't wait to see what they bring out next. I'm still saving little by little for a 2012 hardtail Mockingbird


----------



## Galeus708 (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm hoping there's some kind of announcement about the Axe FX being more widely distributed in the UK. And at a slightly more reasonable price.

Hey, a man can dream, right?

EDIT: Ooh, shouldn't this be the time they officially unveil the Gibson Snow Falcon? I guess I'm excited for that.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jan 19, 2013)

kennedyblake said:


> Nope! They're 2012 lineup was so good, I can't wait to see what they bring out next. I'm still saving little by little for a 2012 hardtail Mockingbird



All I know is that there is talk that they will be bringing back the acrylics, which kinda has me excited as I have two of the older acrylic Warlocks, one red and one ice(clear), and besides being some of the most visually stunning instruments on my rack (chicks LOVE them!!!), they also have some devastating tone, the acrylic is very heavy and dense, and the sustain is INSANE! Those two are my main stage guitars, one is in C#, the other in drop B, I just love their tone and the feel of those beasts. I'd love to see how the new models compare to the older ones.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jan 19, 2013)

The EBMM Stallion 












































Oh wait


----------



## mikernaut (Jan 19, 2013)

Dear Fractal Audio I would love a MFC-101 that wasn't overpriced for what it was.


----------



## Tristoner7 (Jan 19, 2013)

Personally I'm stoked for the LTD Elite Series, FGN's new line of guitars that will be available in the US and the Caparison C2 series.


----------



## Galius (Jan 19, 2013)

Im just waiting to see Duncans new 8 string pickup line. The little things make me happy


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Jan 19, 2013)

I am looking most forward to spending a weekend watching a ton of live updates and videos and such from the different companies and artist interviews


----------



## Sepultorture (Jan 19, 2013)

even though i saw some on the Chris Letchford Sig, i can't wait to actually see EMG debut some passive sized active 7 string pickups

and also a hopeful release of the Schaller Hannes Bridge in 7 and 8 string versions


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 19, 2013)

sniperfreak223 said:


> Honestly, I can guarantee I'm the only one looking forward to the new BC Rich's, they won't even let us have a teaser. Hoping for some more erg's, some baritones, and (wishful thinking) an 8-string JR V/Speed V.




Does B.C Rich make anything mainland nowadays?


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jan 19, 2013)

SirMyghin said:


> Does B.C Rich make anything mainland nowadays?



Only the Custom shop models, sadly...I really want a Made in USA BC Rich, but they are well out of my price range . The higher-end standard productions are made in Korea, and the rest are made in China.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 19, 2013)

mikernaut said:


> Dear Fractal Audio I would love a MFC-101 that wasn't overpriced for what it was.



It's in the middle of the price range for high end midi controllers between the All Access and the Ground Control Pro so not sure why you'd consider it overpriced


----------



## Syriel (Jan 19, 2013)

Passive housing EMG 7 ( 8? ) String Pickups.


----------



## HaloHat (Jan 19, 2013)

Andromalia said:


> The axe II is barely 18 months old and yet full of potential. If FAS was to release a new product I'm pretty sure it wouldn't be an axe III given its life cycle that I guess would be 5 years or so.



Since I want an Axe Fx, and MFC-101, I was watching the Fractal forum for a while fairly closely [have not been lately as totally broke during a home remodel ha, done in one week whoot!] and I have not been able to find anything about Cliff himself saying aything about an Ax Fx floor based model. I have heard other talk about it, but never Cliff. Also sent them an email about 4 months ago and they did not reply to it [asking about a floor model]. I'm not saying he has not said it. If he has and anyone has a link I'd be grateful.

What I do believe I remember Cliff saying was that he was not going to release an "Axe Fx III" product for at least three years from the release of the Axe Fx II, which was what? Roughly late 3rd quarter 2011 or so? Anyways, nothing should be replacing II for a while or at NAMM this year if that is the case.

I AM interested in what else may be available that has features and quality truly similar to an Axe II at a price more affordable to my modest means.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Jan 19, 2013)

HaloHat said:


> I AM interested in what else may be available that has features and quality truly similar to an Axe II at a price more affordable to my modest means.



+1,000,000


----------



## bhakan (Jan 20, 2013)

I'd love to see something like the two notes stuff (hardware IR loaders) at a lower cost.

I really want a Mesa Studio preamp>IR rig, but the only hardware IR loader I know of (Two Notes C.A.B.) is 400, which is too expensive for me.


----------



## HOKENSTYFE (Jan 21, 2013)

Everything and All Ibanez.


----------



## Decipher (Jan 21, 2013)

HaloHat said:


> Since I want an Axe Fx, and MFC-101, I was watching the Fractal forum for a while fairly closely [have not been lately as totally broke during a home remodel ha, done in one week whoot!] and I have not been able to find anything about Cliff himself saying aything about an Ax Fx floor based model. I have heard other talk about it, but never Cliff. Also sent them an email about 4 months ago and they did not reply to it [asking about a floor model]. I'm not saying he has not said it. If he has and anyone has a link I'd be grateful.
> 
> What I do believe I remember Cliff saying was that he was not going to release an "Axe Fx III" product for at least three years from the release of the Axe Fx II, which was what? Roughly late 3rd quarter 2011 or so? Anyways, nothing should be replacing II for a while or at NAMM this year if that is the case.
> 
> I AM interested in what else may be available that has features and quality truly similar to an Axe II at a price more affordable to my modest means.


In this interview from a couple of years ago he mentions the floor based effects only model:
Guitar Lessons, Interviews, News, Reviews, & More | Guitar Messenger &#8211; Cliff Chase Interview (Fractal Audio)
I've been pretty anxiously awaiting info/release of it as it would be ideal for me! The Axe-FX effects (when I had an Ultra) were awesome.


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 21, 2013)

HaloHat said:


> Since I want an Axe Fx, and MFC-101, I was watching the Fractal forum for a while fairly closely [have not been lately as totally broke during a home remodel ha, done in one week whoot!] and I have not been able to find anything about Cliff himself saying aything about an Ax Fx floor based model. I have heard other talk about it, but never Cliff. Also sent them an email about 4 months ago and they did not reply to it [asking about a floor model]. I'm not saying he has not said it. If he has and anyone has a link I'd be grateful.
> 
> What I do believe I remember Cliff saying was that he was not going to release an "Axe Fx III" product for at least three years from the release of the Axe Fx II, which was what? Roughly late 3rd quarter 2011 or so? Anyways, nothing should be replacing II for a while or at NAMM this year if that is the case.
> 
> I AM interested in what else may be available that has features and quality truly similar to an Axe II at a price more affordable to my modest means.



I was saying it wouldn't be an axe III, I ddn't say it'd be a floor model.
My guess is an effects-only unit or a torpedo like cabinet system.


----------



## bhakan (Jan 21, 2013)

Hopefully not a repost

LTD KH-DC





Looks pretty cool. Thought it was a Gibson at first and thought "wow, new Gibson model that isn't a failure," but then it is an ESP.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 21, 2013)

^^^

If it were an ESP I would be interested, it is an LTD though, so fuckit.


----------



## elrrek (Jan 22, 2013)

The ZT Amplifiers bass amp.
The Kala U Bass acoustic 'hog for <$400 with on board pre-amp, tuner and tone controls.
The new Jackson line-up.
Mexican built Charvel Pro Mods - PLEASE!?!?!
Suhr Rasmus.
The Peavey AT-200 Antares autotune thing in a Peavey SC-2, I would buy the shit out of that.


----------



## wookie606 (Jan 22, 2013)

bhakan said:


> I'd love to see something like the two notes stuff (hardware IR loaders) at a lower cost.
> 
> I really want a Mesa Studio preamp>IR rig, but the only hardware IR loader I know of (Two Notes C.A.B.) is 400, which is too expensive for me.



Get a GSP1101 and put the beta firmware on it


----------



## Totenkampf (Jan 25, 2013)

noise in my mind said:


> I really hope carvin makes a 27 scale 7 string!


 
get them to make a 26.5" first then maybe, its seems like they are trailing agile these days which is funny since agile is a carvin rip off


----------



## Totenkampf (Jan 25, 2013)

I am told that Schaller may produce the Hannes-7 at NAMM but definately sometime before summer.

Would love to see Carvin Bolt 6 Necks with 24 frets / 25.5" scale and maybe in other scales and 7 strings!

Would love for Schaller to start shipping stuff, i want some of the new finsihes but cant find them anywhere without a special order. i have already decided that i will have to buy the dang OFR bridges in these finishes as it is.

Would love for Fender to announce that they sold Jackson to the Japanese so that maybe they will produce decent guitars again.

Would love for Ibanez to start selling RG2127z necks and ZR bridges to the public at a decent price so that I can fix up so old bodies.


----------



## Don Vito (Jan 25, 2013)

SirMyghin said:


> ^^^
> 
> If it were an ESP I would be interested, it is an LTD though, so fuckit.


Well it's your lucky goddamn day, because they make an ESP version of it.


----------

